# Carrier Ac Problems With Remote Communicating



## photoghog (May 21, 2012)

All, just purchased a new-2-us 9 05 outback and we love it. The only problem is that the remote doesn't seem to communicate with the AC. Works well with the furnace but not the AC. I can emer cool on the AC and it will come and blow cool air, but not for any length of time and with 0 control over the temp. Tried all documented troubleshooting to no avail. Took to RV shop and same result. They tell me the control unit needs to be replaced in the unit itself. I noticed that when I click the remote, a red light flashes inside the unit once for each time I push the unit. The problem, as I understand, is that carrier stopped making AC units and parts are scarce. Does anyone have suggestions? This is our dream camper and it took more budget than will allow me to purchase a new AC unit.

Appreciate any leads for parts.

Hot in arkansas and only getting hotter.

Thanks,
scott


----------



## Pine Log (Jul 11, 2011)

photoghog said:


> All, just purchased a new-2-us 9 05 outback and we love it. The only problem is that the remote doesn't seem to communicate with the AC. Works well with the furnace but not the AC. I can emer cool on the AC and it will come and blow cool air, but not for any length of time and with 0 control over the temp. Tried all documented troubleshooting to no avail. Took to RV shop and same result. They tell me the control unit needs to be replaced in the unit itself. I noticed that when I click the remote, a red light flashes inside the unit once for each time I push the unit. The problem, as I understand, is that carrier stopped making AC units and parts are scarce. Does anyone have suggestions? This is our dream camper and it took more budget than will allow me to purchase a new AC unit.
> 
> Appreciate any leads for parts.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened with our remote AC. I had several technicians look at it, and it was finally discovered that my control panel was bad. The fix required a new control panel and a new remote that would be compatible. I opted for buying a new AC and hard wiring it to a thermostat. I think the new control panel was going to cost around $250. For a few hundred more I was able to put a brand new unit in.


----------



## photoghog (May 21, 2012)

Pine Log said:


> All, just purchased a new-2-us 9 05 outback and we love it. The only problem is that the remote doesn't seem to communicate with the AC. Works well with the furnace but not the AC. I can emer cool on the AC and it will come and blow cool air, but not for any length of time and with 0 control over the temp. Tried all documented troubleshooting to no avail. Took to RV shop and same result. They tell me the control unit needs to be replaced in the unit itself. I noticed that when I click the remote, a red light flashes inside the unit once for each time I push the unit. The problem, as I understand, is that carrier stopped making AC units and parts are scarce. Does anyone have suggestions? This is our dream camper and it took more budget than will allow me to purchase a new AC unit.
> 
> Appreciate any leads for parts.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened with our remote AC. I had several technicians look at it, and it was finally discovered that my control panel was bad. The fix required a new control panel and a new remote that would be compatible. I opted for buying a new AC and hard wiring it to a thermostat. I think the new control panel was going to cost around $250. For a few hundred more I was able to put a brand new unit in.
[/quote]

Do you know where they were getting the parts? I have tried calling everywhere and cannot find a single part.


----------



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Same problem with mine.....


----------



## photoghog (May 21, 2012)

tex_toby said:


> Same problem with mine.....


Tex, let me know if you have any luck and I'll do the same.


----------

